# Как отбелить клавиши на старом аккордеоне?



## diorel (9 Дек 2010)

Аккордеон старый,трофейный,состояние идеальное,только клавиши пожелтели.Пробовао отбеливателем,аседолом,зубной пастой,результат ноль.Подскажите ещё какие-нибудь способы отбеливания.


----------



## vbaev (10 Дек 2010)

а может отшлифовать?))
мы так в армии бляхи чистили, на станке) а потом отполировать)


----------



## MAN (10 Дек 2010)

Радикальное, но эффективное решение - разобрать клавиатуру и переклеить заново целлулоид на всех клавишах. Шлифование вряд ли поможет, т.к. старый целлулоид пожелтел, скорее всего, не только на поверхности.


----------



## vbaev (10 Дек 2010)

мне кажется это лишняя трата времени и сил. Вот к примеру Scandalli новые аккордеоны делают под старину, желые клавиши тоже.


----------



## MAN (10 Дек 2010)

Согласен с последним мнением. Действительно, зачем "белить" клавиши на ретро-инструменте? В их естественной желтизне заключается определённый шарм.


----------



## zet10 (10 Дек 2010)

MAN писал:


> Действительно, зачем "белить" клавиши на ретро-инструменте?


Наверное затем что-б можно было дороже продать))


----------



## Евгений51 (10 Дек 2010)

Как отбелить.
простым ацетоном. или растворителем с водичкой. Не переусердствуйте. Клавиши становятся липкие. Немного потереть, оставить пусть опять твёрдые станут и снова. Лучше поучиться на таком же материале., потом браться за аккордеон.Я отбеливал баян. получилось.
Повторюсь. Сначала не на аккордеоне.


----------



## Mystery (28 Дек 2010)

их походу не отбелить, оно насквозь "прокрашивается"(( А разве клавиши не цельно пластиковые? у меня Вельтмейстер Стелла разбирал вроде бы пластик мне так кажется, нигде швов не видно на вид цельнолитые.


----------



## Vetach (17 Янв 2011)

когда я тока начал играть на своем баяне, клавиши были жёлтые)
с годами от игры, сами побелели)) :biggrin:


----------

